# Claim for Parkinson's Disease



## prairefire (31 Jan 2018)

On January 30th 3018 I submitted a claim for Parkinson's Disease. VAC has told me that I have a very high thresh hold to overcome as it is generally treated by VAC as a disease of aging. Yet my Doctor firmly believes it is related to my service.

I have attached a PDF of my supporting documentation with identification redacted.

I believe that the medical evidence supports my claim and I suspect there are many others out  there who also have Parkinson's related to their service that have been told it is only an aging disease.

Note that the US  DVA recognizes Parkinson's as a pensionable condition


Please  review and I would appreciate any feed back.


Thanks


----------



## prairefire (1 Feb 2018)

Some further info:  The document is 40 pages long and includes abstracts from several medical research papers. There are additional links to references and supporting documentation. In total there are several hundred pages of peer reviewed science in support of my position available through the links.

The search engine "Google Scholar" was very helpful.

There is nothing special or unique about my career and deployments. I am 60 years  old and have a total disability under VAC at 85% So this is not about the money but about treatment benefits as this disease progresses.

I suggested to VAC that they should commission a national cohort study of Veterans to see if the rate of Parkinson's is higher than the national average. The response was that it was not information that was necessary.

I hope that this provides some useful information  to all of you and that those of you that are in a position to advocate can look at this and use your influence to change VAC's approach to Parkinson's.


----------



## Piece of Cake (1 Feb 2018)

prairefire said:
			
		

> I suggested to VAC that they should commission a national cohort study of Veterans to see if the rate of Parkinson's is higher than the national average. The response was that it was not information that was necessary.



It would be more likely - due to national and provincial research dollars - that an university or hospital would be interested in the correlation between Veterans and Parkinson.  

For reference: http://www.ohri.ca/prc/


----------



## Strike (1 Feb 2018)

I wish you luck with your claim.  A good friend of my brother's died of the disease in his early 40s so there are instances where a person can get it when they are young.  He was diagnosed in his early 30s.

When it comes to treatment, I encourage you to look into taking part in any studies going on.  From there you can perhaps influence or encourage the institute doing the study you are participating in to research the topic above wrt service members and rates if diagnoses.

You're going to have a long road ahead.  Keep strong and good luck.


----------



## AirDet (6 Mar 2018)

I know that several techs that used to service aircraft in Portage and Moosejaw reportedly suffer from Parkinson as well. They believe it was related to the heavy use of Varsol and Trichlorethalene as a spray on a daily basis.

A quick google search revealed: `https://www.nih.gov/.../nih-funded-twin-study-finds-occupational-chemical-exposure-...

Nov 14, 2011 - A new research report contributes to the increasing evidence that repeated occupational exposure to certain chemical solvents raises the risk for Parkinson's disease. Researchers analyzed the occupational histories of twins in which one of the pair developed the neurodegenerative disorder, and assessed ...`

I have long suspected that one day I would start feeling health effects from the heavy exposure as well; and I`m not the only one!

Good luck and please post updates.


----------



## prairefire (6 Mar 2018)

Update: Submitted the application on Jan 30th 2018. Took about 10 days to process and be entered in the system at Matan QC,
One or two days later the Department Red Zoned the application with I believe a due date sometime the week of March 7th or 8th
My case manager advised me that normally Red Zones take 10 business days but it may be longer in my case due to thee comprehensive medical research supporting the application.

While the information I have provided is my Case history it is a useful template for anyone considering a claim for Parkinson;s


----------



## Fishbone Jones (6 Mar 2018)

Shit. I was a Safety Systems Tech 531. We used gallons of trichloroethylene to wash oxygen and other a/c parts that required complete degreasing. No symptoms  yet, but I'm of the age that that shit starts showing up. I'd be interested in how you make out.

Not to mention the hundreds of times using an oil/varsol bath for our weapons.

Cheers
rg


----------



## AirDet (7 Mar 2018)

recceguy said:
			
		

> crap. I was a Safety Systems Tech 531. We used gallons of trichloroethylene to wash oxygen and other a/c parts that required complete degreasing. No symptoms  yet, but I'm of the age that that crap starts showing up. I'd be interested in how you make out.
> 
> Not to mention the hundreds of times using an oil/varsol bath for our weapons.
> 
> ...


I know the Aussies and the RAAF did a bunch of research on POLs and their techs. When I find that I`ll post the link here or perhaps start a new thread to make it easier to find... ?
Trichlor is definitely linked to PD and Leukemia in the newest literature. Now that doesn`t mean that just because we worked with this stuff before PPE was around that we will get sick, but people should be aware of the links.
I completed a CF98 just to document the exposure while witnesses are still around.


----------



## prairefire (9 Oct 2018)

As expected my claim was denied and I am just finishing the submission for a departmental review. During my research for the review I can across this article in the *Neurology Today: June 2005 - Volume 5 - Issue 6 > MILITARY DEPLOYMENT MAY RAISE RISK OF PARKINSON DISEASE*

It can be found at https://journals.lww.com/neurotodayonline/Fulltext/2005/06000/MILITARY_DEPLOYMENT_MAY_RAISE_RISK_OF_PARKINSON.18.aspx

It makes for a very interesting read and will directly relate to those who have multiple deployments. The authors and reviewers note that it will be 20 to 40 years from deployments to the development of PD symptoms relating to the Gulf War and Afg.


----------



## ontheedge (9 Oct 2018)

Dang. The reward for years of sacrifice and service is this?


----------



## prairefire (10 Oct 2018)

I am not sure if you are being flippant or sarcastic or if my self interest in pursuing this claim is clouding my thoughts. But let me give you some perspective. After reading endless studies and reports on Parkinson's disease and the approaches to PD by the Veteran's Affairs offices in UK, US, Australia and New Zealand we are the outlier. All these countries accept PD as a service related disease. 
As a general observation if you have been deployed overseas and exposed to solvents, pesticides, herbicides, insecticides, stress, brain injury, infectious diseases  and other trauma you have a much larger chance (up to 2.5 times the general population)of developing Parkinson's disease.  

I am attempting to push a large rock up a steep hill. Essentially attempting to have VAC approaches PD not as a disease of aging but as a disease that is a Military Occupational Risk.


----------



## ontheedge (25 Oct 2018)

Sorry for not being clear- You should absolutely pursue this with all means available. I hope you can find support on resources by other knowledgeable members on this board. Best of luck.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (25 Oct 2018)

prairefire said:
			
		

> As expected my claim was denied and I am just finishing the submission for a departmental review. During my research for the review I can across this article in the *Neurology Today: June 2005 - Volume 5 - Issue 6 > MILITARY DEPLOYMENT MAY RAISE RISK OF PARKINSON DISEASE*
> 
> It can be found at https://journals.lww.com/neurotodayonline/Fulltext/2005/06000/MILITARY_DEPLOYMENT_MAY_RAISE_RISK_OF_PARKINSON.18.aspx
> 
> It makes for a very interesting read and will directly relate to those who have multiple deployments. The authors and reviewers note that it will be 20 to 40 years from deployments to the development of PD symptoms relating to the Gulf War and Afg.



Prairefire,

First, I am sorry to hear of your diagnosis.  Many of us serve our adult lives away with our eye on retirement...it pains me to know yours will be not the way you likely envisioned during all your years of service to Canada.

Secondly, a 'hats off' to you.  Not only are you working to manage PD, you are still fighting the good fight to try to improve the recognition of PD with VAC not only for you, but for others who may be in similar circumstances and they be related to service to Canada.

BZ.


----------



## ontheedge (25 Oct 2018)

Are there Pro bono legal service providers that can help with these things?  Or other advisory companies that help soldiers deal with these benefit rights


----------



## molsonman (6 May 2019)

Any updates?

I'm a 40 year old currently serving member who has recently been diagnosed with Parkinson's. My symptoms started to manifest around 4 years ago but the doctors were convinced it was a pinched nerve causing the tremor in my right hand. It wasn't until I saw a neurosurgeon and a neurologist that I was diagnosed with Parkinson's.


----------



## prairefire (7 May 2019)

Sttill in departmental review

PM inbound with my cell for you go call me if you wish


----------



## prairefire (3 Jan 2020)

The application was denied. The review also. In both cases the internal VAC medical consult either did not address the medical evidence presented or used information that is not current. Now on to VRAB in April methinks.

The document that I have attached should be of interest to anyone  who served in Cyprus or has a family or friend who served and now has Cancer  or a NEUROLOGICAL disorder.

It would be interesting if an informal survey could bee done of how many Vets who served one or more tours in Cyprus now suffer from Cancer or Parkinson's?


----------



## tomahawk6 (3 Jan 2020)

Sometimes a medical event happens that just strikes. Last Jan. after several years of retirement I had a stroke affecting my left side causing some impairment of my left hand and leg. I don't smoke so I thought that of all the things that could occur I never thought I would have a stroke. My Tricare insurance covered 200,000 so I had little to no out of pocket so all in all even after a short stay in the hospital and a couple of stays in rehab facilities and I am about 90% recovered I can walk but cant run so I feel very lucky. I know of people that either died from a stroke or were confined to bed. Sorry for your issue.


----------



## prairefire (4 Jan 2020)

While I get where you are coming from there are a large number of reasons that this is service related. Parkinson's is rarely genetic and many  medical papers have established a clear link to environmental factors that can Play a significant role in its outset. The US DVA has forecast ed 40-60,000 new cases of Parkinson's in the coming years as a result of the deployments to Iraq and Afghanistan in the US veteran population. a rate that is 2-3 times higher than the national per capita rate.


----------



## Cloud Cover (27 Jan 2020)

Just out of curiosity, is there no requirement on an applicant or VAC to obtain an IME when a new type of claim for a neuro matter is submitted?


----------



## prairefire (8 Aug 2021)

Today I received notice that VRAB has granted me 4/5ths entitlement for Parkinson's consequential to other pensioned  disability!!!!!

It has been a long road to get here. Yet the VRAB hearing was July 21st  2021. 3 weeks ago.

I am grateful for the decision and the speed with which it was delivered.

I f any of you are aware of another veteran with Parkinson's who wishes to pursue a claim I would be happy to share what research and resources that I have. Knowing that everyone's experiences are not the same my research may not apply to their case  but it might help guide you in the right direction and shorten the journey


----------



## brihard (8 Aug 2021)

prairefire said:


> Today I received notice that VRAB has granted me 4/5ths entitlement for Parkinson's consequential to other pensioned  disability!!!!!
> 
> It has been a long road to get here. Yet the VRAB hearing was July 21st  2021. 3 weeks ago.
> 
> ...


Saying “congratulations” wouldn’t feel quite right, but it’s gratifying to hear that VRAB supported your claim. BZ for sticking to your guns and fighting the fight.

If I may ask, what prior pensioned condition was it deemed consequential to? That knowledge would help in disseminating knowledge that a PD claim can succeed.


----------



## prairefire (8 Aug 2021)

brihard said:


> Saying “congratulations” wouldn’t feel quite right, but it’s gratifying to hear that VRAB supported your claim. BZ for sticking to your guns and fighting the fight.
> 
> If I may ask, what prior pensioned condition was it deemed consequential to? That knowledge would help in disseminating knowledge that a PD claim can succeed.


I have PTSD at 45%. While there are other contributing environmental factors VRAB decision is linked to my PTSD.  There are several recent studies that show that  prolonged  Stress(PTSD) is a significant contributing factor to Parkinson's.

In fact it was the psychiatrist at the OSI clinic that I go to that wrote a comprehensive medical opinion and then provided peer reviewed research papers on the relationship of PD and Parkinson's. The US Military has been funding research into this area.

_Congratulations feels just fine to me as it has been a long journey  from start to now_

_*If anyone needs some support or my  research just PM me and I will see how I can assist*_


----------

